# 94 chevy silverado fuel pump repair



## yourkiddin (Jul 24, 2012)

1994 chevy silverado with 5.7 liter 350 wont start. its getting fire and i suspect it the fuel pump. i went on youtube to check it out. they pull down the tank and remove ring and pull out a unit thats got a float on it. this hole looks to be about 6 to 8 inches. this is whats confusing to me. i had the wife stop by autozone and purchase a new fuel pump. i started pull tank and she gets home and has this silver tube about 2in round and maybe 4-6 inches long. anyone that can help i would appreciate it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2012)

Got pics? sounds like she got a filter instead!


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Got pics? sounds like she got a filter instead!



X2 google the part number she got.


----------



## Stroker (Jul 24, 2012)

Go ahead and pull the tank. The pump is attached to the float assembly. It all comes out through the big hole. A locking ring holds the unit in place. A small hammer and flat tip screwdriver will take care of the locking ring.


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jul 24, 2012)

First before all check the relay! it really sucks when you do all that work to change the pump and nothing happens when you put it back together. Quick way is to find which relay it is, pull it and switch it with another one that you know works, every gm i have seen the relay for the a/c and the fuel pump is the same. But changing the fuel pump sin't hard, although if the tank has a lot of gas in it, it can be just as easy to unbolt the bed and pull it back just a little bit to access the pump if you have a couple friends.


----------



## yourkiddin (Jul 24, 2012)

so i finally got it off. ended up breaking the fuel lines cause they were so rusted. so yea it looks like the part they sold my wife was not the whole replacement unit. its just the pump. im assuming the whole assembled unit would of been much more.


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, it is much more expensive as an assembly.  This is one part that you are much better off spending the extra money and getting a GM fuel pump, I've seen the discount units go out again after 2 weeks and some not work at all.  I agree with the post above about unbolting the bed and moving it back a couple of feet and working from the top of the tank.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

slingblade said:


> i agree with the post above about unbolting the bed and moving it back a couple of feet and working from the top of the tank.



x 3


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 25, 2012)

yourkiddin said:


> 1994 chevy silverado with 5.7 liter 350 wont start. its getting fire and i suspect it the fuel pump. i went on youtube to check it out. they pull down the tank and remove ring and pull out a unit thats got a float on it. this hole looks to be about 6 to 8 inches. this is whats confusing to me. i had the wife stop by autozone and purchase a new fuel pump. i started pull tank and she gets home and has this silver tube about 2in round and maybe 4-6 inches long. anyone that can help i would appreciate it.



She got an inline fuel filter. 

This is what you are looking for.


----------



## yourkiddin (Jul 29, 2012)

just wanted to check in on the outcome. man am i glad im finished. probably worst part is lining up your help and dealing with the heat. i didnt remove bed,couldnt find all the bolts. ones i did find,some couldnt get out do to rust. i ended up buying the pump and sending unit seperate. all and all the mechanical part is easy. but getting to fuel line and wiring is very irritating. i almost cut a whole in the bed over top of the the area i needed to get to.lol but thanks again for the responses of knowledge and know how.


----------

